# Money Management Class



## Louise77 (17 Oct 2008)

Myself and hubby have been really getting stuck into a balck hole of debt that we can't seem to get out of - is there any household budgeting class or course that we both can go on in Dublin. We've tried everything else but it just isn't working?
Help!
L


----------



## asdfg (17 Oct 2008)

You could approach MABS They are probably unindated with people looking for help but they may be able to advice on a course to help you.


----------



## D8Lady (17 Oct 2008)

UCD have an adult education course that sounds like what you want.

[broken link removed]  

D8L


----------



## Jonathan.OB (3 Nov 2008)

www.itsyourmoney.ie

you should be able to gain as much knowledge and information as you need from that website. If you're having trouble understanding any key issues, just pick up the phone and call them. 

I would be wary of paying out a couple of hundred bob on a "money advice" course, unless you're very proactive about this. 

Why not buy a personal finance book and devour it in a few days. Read it twice, three times. It can only help.


----------



## Jonathan.OB (3 Nov 2008)

oh, i see that course is only €80. 

seems reasonable. Anyone have any feedback on it?


----------



## Bronte (3 Nov 2008)

Louise77 said:


> Myself and hubby have been really getting stuck into a balck hole of debt that we can't seem to get out of - is there any household budgeting class or course that we both can go on in Dublin. We've tried everything else but it just isn't working?
> Help!
> L


Why don't you do the money makeover section here on AAM and you'll get plenty of advice, have a look at previous threads as well for inspiration.


----------

